# Florida declares health emergency 2 presumptive positive Coranavirus cases.



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

https://www.news4jax.com/news/local...presumptive-positive-coronavirus-cases-found/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Every state has them and it has been spreading for weeks. 
1st reported case in Wuhan Dec 31...reported? So It could have spread for 3-4 weeks before it was reported, Wuhan population is 11 million.
It is all over the world.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Sneezing 
Coughing 
Spitting 
Main causes..
It is okay to buy masks and disinfectants in bulk, but do you really have to buy toilet tissues in bulk😉 what is the reason for that🤔


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*Washington governor declares state of emergency over virus*
*The governor of Washington state declared a state of emergency Saturday after a man died there of COVID-19, the first such reported death in the United States*
By
ANDREW SELSKY Associated Press
February 29, 2020, 1:38 PM
6 min read










Santa Clara County Public Health Department Director Dr. Sara Cody speaks during a news conference in San Jose, Calif., on Friday, Feb. 28, 2020. Santa Clara County health officials confirmed a second case of unknown origin of the novel coronavirus. (Anda Chu/Bay Area News Group via AP)
Santa Clara County Public Health Department Director Dr. Sara Cody speaks during a news conference in San Jose, Calif., on Friday, Feb. 28, 2020. Santa Clara County health officials confirmed a second case of unknown origin of the novel coronavirus. (Anda Chu/Bay Area News Group via AP)The Associated Press 

The governor of Washington state declared a state of emergency Saturday after a man died there of COVID-19, the first such reported death in the United States. More than 50 people in a nursing facility are sick and being tested for the virus.

Gov. Jay Inslee directed state agencies to use "all resources necessary" to prepare for and respond to the coronavirus outbreak. The declaration also allows the use of the Washington National Guard, if necessary.

"We will continue to work toward a day where no one dies from this virus," the governor vowed.

Health officials in California, Oregon and Washington state are worried about the novel coronavirus spreading through West Coast communities because people are being infected by unknown means. They had not visited an area where there was an outbreak, nor apparently been in contact with anyone who had.

The man who died was in his 50s, had underlying health conditions and no history of travel or contact with a known COVID-19 case, health officials in Washington state said at a news conference. A spokesperson for EvergreenHealth Medical Center, Kayse Dahl, said the person died in the facility in the Seattle suburb of Kirkland.

The health officials reported two cases of COVID-19 virus connected to a long-term care facility in the same suburb, Life Care Center of Kirkland. One is a Life Care worker, a woman in her 40s who is in satisfactory condition at a hospital, and the other is a woman in her 70s and a resident at Life Care who is hospitalized in serious condition. Neither have traveled out of the country.

"In addition, over 50 individuals associated with Life Care are reportedly ill with respiratory symptoms or hospitalized with pneumonia or other respiratory conditions of unknown cause and are being tested for COVID-19," Seattle and King County officials said. "Additional positive cases are expected."

Amy Reynolds of the Washington state health department said in a brief telephone interview: "We are dealing with an emergency evolving situation."

https://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/coronavirus-cases-unknown-origin-found-west-coast-69301250


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

We are screwed...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

So I tied one on all night last night. Went out with friends for birthday celebrations. Passed out around 1AM with the TV on. It was a rough 4 hour sleep I got before work today. Breaking News all night. All I heard, tossing and turning, was Washington state has declared a state of emergency. Coronavirus is here! People are dying very close to me. *The local news is saying to wash your hands after getting your mail*. Don't touch the handles of your garbage cans. Schools are being closed all over the city for sterilization. Probably not safe to take the city bus, National Guard may be coming. Companies are discussing employees working from home if necessary.

&#129327;

I woke up feeling like I have the Coronavirus, but no....that's just an edible hangover....

Anyways...People are freaking out here. Masks and gloves are selling off the shelves.

Rideshare drivers are freaking out. I've seen numerous already this morning driving with face masks on.

Crazy.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Hell, I bought M95 masks at the dollar store 2/$1 two years ago for an earthquake go kit.

I should put a 2 pack on eBay just to see how scared people are.

That's evil.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Six dead now, all in Washington.
Wear gloves.
Use elbows to open doors and pinkie on opposite hand for keypads.
Take massive amount of vitamin c daily.

Take care


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Hell, I bought M95 masks at the dollar store 2/$1 two years ago for an earthquake go kit.
> 
> I should put a 2 pack on eBay just to see how scared people are.
> 
> That's evil.


Yep, the news specifically mentioned public transportation, rideshare drivers and taxi. They said for the drivers to get in the habit of wiping down their interiors often, including sterilizing the car's air vents, door handles, both inside and* outside. *They said it's best if possible to limit any close personal interaction, meaning for the safety of the driver and the passengers, riders should stick to the back seat at all if necessary.

LOL we now have a solid reason why single pax should stick to the back seat.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

glad im taking the week off, not only to not get the virus but to see if i develop any symptoms. latest map of states with confirmed cases, although in reality it's in most if not all 50 already. uber drivers would seem to be the among the most likely to catch it.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.ksat.com/news/local/202...th-emergency-in-san-antonio-over-coronavirus/
The declaration comes hours after city officials held a press conference about a coronavirus patient who was released into the community for about 12 hours. Officials said the woman met the criteria for release after testing negative for the virus twice. Both of the tests were administered more than 24 hours apart, but a separate lab test that was pending when was released revealed a positive test result.

During the 12 hours of her release, she visited a local mall and hotel, the mayor said.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Drink lots of Jack Daniels. Sanitizes the insides.Bad sh!t is on the inside, not the outside. Wash insides often.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Drink lots of Jack Daniels. Sanitizes the insides.Bad sh!t is on the inside, not the outside. Wash insides often.


Can't be Jack for me. 45 years ago, I was given a 5th of Jack for my 21st birthday.

A friend and I drank it in one night.

It was bad, really bad the next day.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

mbd said:


> It is okay to buy masks and disinfectants in bulk, but do you really have to buy toilet tissues in bulk&#128521; what is the reason for that&#129300;


I think the idea is mainly that:
1. Quarantines may inhibit future supply.
2. If someone is quarantined inside their home it would be good to have enough toilet paper, etc.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Can't be Jack for me. 45 years ago, I was given a 5th of Jack for my 21st birthday.
> 
> A friend and I drank it in one night.
> 
> It was bad, really bad the next day.


You didn't wake up with a virus did you?..&#128513;


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

2:53 p.m. (Saturday) - Patient was dropped off at the Holiday Inn Express Airport at 91 NE Loop 410 by a third-party driver. The patient entered the room at 3:11 p.m.
Who thinks third-party driver means Uber or Lyft?

&#128075;

Update ~ it gets better

5:13 p.m. - Patient returned to the hotel lobby and requested a shuttle. The patient was picked up at 5:23 p.m. by a hotel shuttle driver.
Poor shuttle driver is now escrewed. But wait, there's more...


5:30 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. - Patient visited North Star Mall, including Dillard's, Talbot's and Swarovski. Patient went to the food court, ordered food from a Chinese restaurant and ate alone in the food court area. Patient was not in close contact with anyone at the mall. (I personally call BS on this comment). 
The mall has now been closed for cleaning. Stick with me, we're almost to the end.


2:00 a.m. (Sunday) - *Patient was transported back to Texas Center for Infectious Disease (TCID) in a specialized ambulance. All medical professionals on board wore personal protective equipment.* Metro Health is in the process of contacting individuals who may have come in contact with the patient to notify them of the potential risk of exposure. *All individuals who came in contact with patient at the hotel and mall are considered to be of low risk of exposure*, and only two of the 18 people who came in contact with the patient at the TCID hospital are considered medium risk.
Riddle me this City of San Antonio, if it's such low risk of exposure then why was she picked up in a specialized ambulance. Oh, and *NOW* they say no one who's been quarantined will be released in the city. What, they're going to stick them with a third-party driver and drive 'em to the city limits and boot 'em out?

*sigh*


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-03-02-coronavirus-cases-washington-state-spreading-six-weeks.html
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...on-state-SIX-WEEKS-confirmed-cases-hit-8.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> https://www.news4jax.com/news/local...presumptive-positive-coronavirus-cases-found/


Disney is Losing Tons of Money !



Lissetti said:


> So I tied one on all night last night. Went out with friends for birthday celebrations. Passed out around 1AM with the TV on. It was a rough 4 hour sleep I got before work today. Breaking News all night. All I heard, tossing and turning, was Washington state has declared a state of emergency. Coronavirus is here! People are dying very close to me. *The local news is saying to wash your hands after getting your mail*. Don't touch the handles of your garbage cans. Schools are being closed all over the city for sterilization. Probably not safe to take the city bus, National Guard may be coming. Companies are discussing employees working from home if necessary.
> 
> &#129327;
> 
> ...


Jeeze .

Mail & Dogs carry " THE VIRUS " NOW !

I WOULDNT TRUST ANYTHING FROM CHINA !

NOTHING !



Lissetti said:


> *Washington governor declares state of emergency over virus*
> *The governor of Washington state declared a state of emergency Saturday after a man died there of COVID-19, the first such reported death in the United States*
> By
> ANDREW SELSKY Associated Press
> ...


National Guard !

Yet people KEEP SAYING " THE FLU KILLS MORE".

WHERE WAS THE DAMN NATIONAL GUARD FOR THE FLU !!!

" You better Look at Whats Going Down" !


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Mail & Dogs carry " THE VIRUS " NOW !


There was a report that a dog "tested positive" for Covid-19. While that's not accurate (dogs cannot catch the virus) it is true that virus was found *on* the dog of an infected owner. What we've learned from previous corona viruses (like the one that caused SARS) is that even in the least favorable natural conditions for the virus, it stays infectious for 2 days on surfaces. Washing or sanitizing is very effective at killing Covid-19.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Again the local news is doing non-stop coronavirus coverage. They are saying to not touch your face at all. The news castors just did an on air challenge to not touch their face for 10 minutes and every one failed. 

My boss sent out an email to all employees yesterday saying that if anyone has recently traveled overseas to contact HR. The company is going to need them to work from home until they can supply proof they are not infected.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Just this weekend I pick up a lady and first thing she says “I’m sick” it was a 25 minute trip. Just my luck she was being rude too, i was thinking lady if you so much as sneeze I’m gonna stop this car and kick you out


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ants be on guard &#128518;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Coronavirus has distracted the UP posters from violent remarks against &#128512;&#128512; Uber.Uber hatred has gone down the last few days.&#128513;

Uber approval ratings have shot up to 1% since the Coronavirus entrance into the UP.net


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mbd said:


> Coronavirus has distracted the UP posters from violent remarks against &#128512;&#128512; Uber.Uber hatred has gone down the last few days.&#128513;


Or maybe they are deliberately hanging around the Hub and coughing a lot to make the GLH employees feel uncomfortable so they get in and out faster.

Ant performance coughing.....


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> You didn't wake up with a virus did you?..&#128513;


Worse, a Jack Daniels hang over.

First you think you'll die, and then you don't. Then your afraid that maybe you won't.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I'll be honest, I have a fever, and have had one for a couple of days. One of my coworkers always gets bad colds and doesn't stay home nor cover his mouth when he coughs or sneezes. As a result in the past 2 weeks, four of my team members who sit in proximity have also caught his cold. They are over it now but this guy sits close to me so it was only a matter of time before I caught it. I have a touch of OCD and have for many years never touched public door handles, ATM buttons, and other polished surfaces without pulling my shirt sleeve or using napkins to cover my hands. Likewise I use my knuckle for pushing pin numbers at the checkout in grocery stores. So, it's very unlikely I have contracted coronavirus, more likely just a common cold since I can do nothing about someone's sneeze drifting around the room and settling into my nose or eyes.

I definitely have a walking fever and something heavy in my lungs, but at this point its just a wait and see. I don't drive for the time being so there's no issue there. Anyways, I'm not terribly worried since I'm young and with no underlying health conditions. Spring is here and I've got work to do in my yard this weekend. Planting and greenhouse repair from winters storms is on my list. My garden is going to be epic this year and gardens don't plant themselves. Just wish I didn't feel like crap right now. Being sick sucks, but it takes a lot to take me down.

At my job, the management has sent out an email today saying they are certain that no one in our buildings are infected with the coronavirus. So far we have to report to work, with only the employees who have traveled overseas recently being able to work from home.

_"As we write this, no one working here has been reported to be infected by the virus, but we're taking sensible, recommended precautions similar to our clients to prioritize the safety and health of everyone who works here._

*It is recommended that if you recently traveled internationally, please work from home for 14 days from the date you returned*_ in order to reduce any further risk of possible contagion. This guidance goes beyond what the World Health Organization (WHO) has advised, but we believe taking extra precaution puts our employee's health front and center. This guidance will be in place until further notice."_


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I'll be honest, I have a fever, and have had one for a couple of days. One of my coworkers always gets bad colds and doesn't stay home nor cover his mouth when he coughs or sneezes. As a result in the past 2 weeks, four of my team members who sit in proximity have also caught his cold. They are over it now but this guy sits close to me so it was only a matter of time before I caught it. I have a touch of OCD and have for many years never touched public door handles, ATM buttons, and other polished surfaces without pulling my shirt sleeve or using napkins to cover my hands. Likewise I use my knuckle for pushing pin numbers at the checkout in grocery stores. So, it's very unlikely I have contracted coronavirus, more likely just a common cold since I can do nothing about someone's sneeze drifting around the room and settling into my nose or eyes.
> 
> I definitely have a walking fever and something heavy in my lungs, but at this point its just a wait and see. I don't drive for the time being so there's no issue there. Anyways, I'm not terribly worried since I'm young and with no underlying health conditions. Spring is here and I've got work to do in my yard this weekend. Planting and greenhouse repair from winters storms is on my list. My garden is going to be epic this year and gardens don't plant themselves. Just wish I didn't feel like crap right now. Being sick sucks, but it takes a lot to take me down.
> 
> ...


Spike in fever is a sign of coronavirus.
Please go get checked.

Please

You're in my prayers.

&#128591;

"At my job, the management has sent out an email today saying they are certain that no one in our buildings are infected with the coronavirus. "

How the hell can they make such a bullshit statement?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Spike in fever is a sign of coronavirus.
> Please go get checked.
> 
> Please
> ...


Thank you, &#129303;

Washington state they said is the epicenter of COVID-19 (It's what they are calling it.) The phone lines are jammed, store shelves are empty of gloves and masks, and the ER's and clinics are full. They are only seeing people who are in dire needs (elderly and underlying conditions.) The rest they are telling to stay home and away from people until they develop further symptoms. They are posting lists of the symptoms. So far I have only a fever and heavy feeling but no cough. I agree my job is foolish to make that statement. There could very easily be some among us here who have been around someone else who has been overseas. We just had our morning stand up meeting. Lots of employees grumbling about wanting to work from home and get away from all these other people in this circulated air building.

Washington State is putting out this:

https://www.doh.wa.gov/Emergencies/Coronavirus
https://www.doh.wa.gov/Portals/1/Documents/1600/NovelCoronavirusFactSheet.pdf


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I'll be honest, I have a fever, and have had one for a couple of days. One of my coworkers always gets bad colds and doesn't stay home nor cover his mouth when he coughs or sneezes. As a result in the past 2 weeks, four of my team members who sit in proximity have also caught his cold. They are over it now but this guy sits close to me so it was only a matter of time before I caught it. I have a touch of OCD and have for many years never touched public door handles, ATM buttons, and other polished surfaces without pulling my shirt sleeve or using napkins to cover my hands. Likewise I use my knuckle for pushing pin numbers at the checkout in grocery stores. So, it's very unlikely I have contracted coronavirus, more likely just a common cold since I can do nothing about someone's sneeze drifting around the room and settling into my nose or eyes.
> 
> I definitely have a walking fever and something heavy in my lungs, but at this point its just a wait and see. I don't drive for the time being so there's no issue there. Anyways, I'm not terribly worried since I'm young and with no underlying health conditions. Spring is here and I've got work to do in my yard this weekend. Planting and greenhouse repair from winters storms is on my list. My garden is going to be epic this year and gardens don't plant themselves. Just wish I didn't feel like crap right now. Being sick sucks, but it takes a lot to take me down.
> 
> ...


How could they possibly know without testing everyone in the building?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you, &#129303;
> 
> Washington state they said is the epicenter of COVID-19 (It's what they are calling it.) The phone lines are jammed, store shelves are empty of gloves and masks, and the ER's and clinics are full. They are only seeing people who are in dire needs (elderly and underlying conditions.) The rest they are telling to stay home and away from people until they develop further symptoms. They are posting lists of the symptoms. So far I have only a fever and heavy feeling but no cough. I agree my job is foolish to make that statement. There could very easily be some among us here who have been around someone else who has been overseas. We just had our morning stand up meeting. Lots of employees grumbling about wanting to work from home and get away from all these other people in this circulated air building.
> 
> ...


You had previous respiratory ailment.
That is my main concern.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I lived in the Northwest for 10 years. 

One of the problems they're going to have to determine is what kind of illness people have. 

Almost everyone gets a bronchitis or upper respiratory illness minimum once a year in the Northwest. It's just part of living up there.

The early symptoms are the same.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> You had previous respiratory ailment.
> That is my main concern.


Yes I have a history of asthma, but as I just told a friend, the job won't let anyone go home right now. It's only those who have traveled. We've had a guy here who has had a bad cold off and on for two weeks, but they won't do anything except make him go home for a couple of days at a time and then he's back. He's spread his cold to others on my team, but they were only out a few days before they were back. They got over it, so I'm sure I have the same thing. It's very unlikely I caught the corona, plus I don't drive. If I get worse I definitely will go to the doctor, but right now elderly and serious underlying condition folks have priority.

It's definitely getting closer though. This is just a half a mile from where I'm working at right now:



















https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/02/heal...facility-coronavirus-investigation/index.html


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yes I have a history of asthma, but as I just told a friend, the job won't let anyone go home right now. It's only those who have traveled. We've had a guy here who has had a bad cold off and on for two weeks, but they won't do anything except make him go home for a couple of days at a time and then he's back. He's spread his cold to others on my team, but they were only out a few days before they were back. They got over it, so I'm sure I have the same thing. It's very unlikely I caught the corona, plus I don't drive. If I get worse I definitely will go to the doctor, but right now elderly and serious underlying condition folks have priority.
> 
> It's definitely getting closer though. This is just a half a mile from where I'm working at right now:
> 
> ...


Sound logic.
If anything, maybe you run risk of catching something going into that hospital bedlam.

That's where one goes to catch bugs.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

OMG I woke up to the news that the poorest and most ethnically diverse neighborhood in Seattle has been chosen as the quarantine site for the local Coronavirus patients. SMH Seattle what are you doing? What kind of message is that?










https://komonews.com/news/coronavir...te-for-quarantine-site-amid-covid-19-response


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> OMG I woke up to the news that the poorest and most ethnically diverse neighborhood in Seattle has been chosen as the quarantine site for the local Coronavirus patients. SMH Seattle what are you doing? What kind of message is that?
> 
> View attachment 424474
> 
> ...


Did you expect the setup to be inside Bezos hut?&#128518;


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

mbd said:


> Sneezing
> Coughing
> Spitting
> Main causes..
> It is okay to buy masks and disinfectants in bulk, but do you really have to buy toilet tissues in bulk&#128521; what is the reason for that&#129300;


If you are quarantined you need to have TP yeah?

2 weeks of food (longer really because others in your home will get sick after the first person.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Daily Stats as of 5:30 AM CT (from John's Hopkins)

*Total Confirmed Cases 94,293 (up 2,018 from 92,275 yesterday)*
Total Confirmed Deaths 3,219 (up 89 from 3,130 yesterday)
81 Countries Have Confirmed Cases (up from 77 yesterday), 9 more have Suspected cases
17% of Active Cases are considered Serious (Requiring Hospitalization, down from 18% yesterday) including 5% that Require ICU treatment
US has 128 Confirmed Cases, and now 9 Deaths (all deaths in Washington State)
US Cases include 2nd confirmed case in LA County, 2 New Cases in New Hampshire, 2 new cases in New York
CDC Website no longer directly reporting total # of US Citizens tested since regional hospitals can now directly test
World Health Organization Reports Case Fatality Rate is Actually 3.4%, not 2.0%https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/03/who...-globally-higher-than-previously-thought.html

Previous WHO estimates had been 2.0% to 2.3%
Case Fatality Rate of 3.4% is expected to go lower over time as testing increases in the US and we identify more and more infected cases who don't die
However, the current Case Fatality Rate is 34 times higher than Seasonal Flu
Most analysts and the head of the US CDC expect the final Case Fatality Rate to be around 1%, still about 10 times more deadly than Seasonal Flu https://nypost.com/2020/03/03/top-us-doctor-says-coronavirus-now-an-outbreak-possibly-a-pandemic/
Mutation: There May Be Two Distinct Strains of SARS-CoV-2, One More Deadlyhttps://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...iller-coronavirus-spreading-study-claims.html

Note: a limited study from China of 103 random blood samples from confirmed infected COVID-19 patients
Researchers designated the two strains L & S, one a mutation of the other
L is the more deadly strain, and 70% of fatalities are patients who carry the L strain. The L strain appears to be more Virulent and contagious.
Scientists indicated the two strains may explain why some patients have mild cases like the Flu, and other patients have severe reactions
Globally, scientists are tracking 72 separate mutations of SARS-CoV-2, most of which are extremely minor https://nextstrain.org/ncov?c=country&l=radial&m=div
There is a small risk of further mutation of the virus into something more dangerous, all the more reason to avoid the spread of the Virus: more infected bodies = more chance the Virus can mutate


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> OMG I woke up to the news that the poorest and most ethnically diverse neighborhood in Seattle has been chosen as the quarantine site for the local Coronavirus patients. SMH Seattle what are you doing? What kind of message is that?
> 
> View attachment 424474
> 
> ...


They looked at a map...

Hmmm???

&#129300;

It's called "White Center"
Will make for better press when all hell breaks lloose.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

https://www.oann.com/microsft-asks-staff-in-seattle-area-silicon-valley-to-work-from-home/


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.theblaze.com/news/the-c...atients-off-at-a-shopping-mall-in-san-antonio


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> https://www.oann.com/microsft-asks-staff-in-seattle-area-silicon-valley-to-work-from-home/


Yep and I just got an alert that Facebook is advising people to work from home til the end of the month. However that is the main building so far. The HQ2. So far I'm not hearing anything about the other buildings and teams scattered in other locations around the area.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Maybe I'm just weird. But when something like this happens, my first thought is not "oh this is so scary/serious" but it's "what would someone have to gain by trying to make me this scared?"

I just see so much manipulation in the media these days, it's unreal. I have trouble taking anything seriously, or at face value lately.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Don't Be This Guy: Man Ignored Request to Self-Quarantine After Showing Symptoms

First person to test positive for COVID-19 in New Hampshire had been requested by Doctors to self-quarantine due to symptoms, including fever and dry cough.
Instead, he went to a social mixer with medical students near Dartmouth, a party attended by at least 200 other people.
The bar where the mixer was held, has canceled 3 upcoming concerts and is having the facility professionally cleaned.
Man is now under official order from the County health commissioner for a 14-day at-home Quarantine and could face misdemeanor charges if he defies the order.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

There's a damn near riot at work today with the employees being outraged that at this time, only HQ and cerrtain teams are being allowed to work from home. Folks are about to get fired if they don't calm down.

Anyways....I'm sitting here in the corner surrounded by (Suran Wrapped appliances &#128580 playing with Snapchat. Is it just because of my location, right in the epicenter of the virus for the whole nation that SnapChat offers these mask filters? &#129300; I've never seen these filters on here before.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> There's a damn near riot at work today with the employees being outraged that at this time, only HQ and cerrtain teams are being allowed to work from home. Folks are about to get fired if they don't calm down.
> 
> Anyways....I'm sitting here in the corner surrounded by (Suran Wrapped appliances &#128580 playing with Snapchat. Is it just because of my location, right in the epicenter of the virus for the whole nation that SnapChat offers these mask filters? &#129300; I've never seen these filters on here before.
> 
> ...


You have gorgeous eyes!

Have fun observing the pinballs.

You are DAS MASCHINE!



Lissetti said:


> There's a damn near riot at work today with the employees being outraged that at this time, only HQ and cerrtain teams are being allowed to work from home. Folks are about to get fired if they don't calm down.
> 
> Anyways....I'm sitting here in the corner surrounded by (Suran Wrapped appliances &#128580 playing with Snapchat. Is it just because of my location, right in the epicenter of the virus for the whole nation that SnapChat offers these mask filters? &#129300; I've never seen these filters on here before.
> 
> ...


Be grateful.

At least nobody is flipping out like this dope. . .

https://reformationcharlotte.org/20...ysol-on-subway-demands-he-move-away-from-him/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> At least nobody is flipping out like this dope. . .
> 
> https://reformationcharlotte.org/20...ysol-on-subway-demands-he-move-away-from-him/


Actually, it's getting close to that here. Employees were pointing fingers at others earlier this morning and angrily shouting about "mail order brides" and fetishes for Chinese restaurants as lunch choices.

I told you folks are about to get fired if they don't calm down. &#128513;

That Coroner's van sitting across from us and all the news media vehicles cruising by constantly has folks on serious edge. I truly believe a couple of my coworkers are high right now from the high amount of hand sanitizer fumes in the air. One coworker sneezed and I saw another sitting next to him squirt hand sanitizer into his hand and then snuff it into his nose.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> OMG I woke up to the news that the poorest and most ethnically diverse neighborhood in Seattle has been chosen as the quarantine site for the local Coronavirus patients. SMH Seattle what are you doing? What kind of message is that?
> 
> View attachment 424474
> 
> ...


the most diverse part of washington is the "white center" :woot:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

got a p said:


> the most diverse part of washington is the "white center" :woot:


The joke is not lost on it's residents. It's also referred to as Rat City because for many years, it was the location of Seattle's landfill. To this day White Center has the largest rat population in the city. Most residents of White Center know if they do a little gardening in their yards, they may uncover a washing machine or car bumper from the 1940's if they dig deep enough. &#128514;

_"In the words of White Center poet Richard Hugo (1923-1982), "White Center had the reputation of being just outside the boundary of the civilized world." The postwar years produced a boom in affordable housing that stimulated new businesses, new schools, and a nearby shopping mall. From the 1970s on, the federal housing projects, built for wartime workers, evolved into homes for low-income families and eventually immigrant families, resulting in one of the most diverse communities in the Northwest. After 2000, investments in White Center by the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD), the Annie E. Casey Foundation, the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, Starbucks, the White Center Community Development Association, and others began a revitalization of the community that continues to this day."_

https://www.historylink.org/File/8616


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Seattle has one of the most interesting histories in the U.S.

It's been a trip since Doc Maynard and Clancy stood back to back, drunk as skunks, and claimed all they saw.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Actually, it's getting close to that here. Employees were pointing fingers at others earlier this morning and angrily shouting about "mail order brides" and fetishes for Chinese restaurants as lunch choices.
> 
> I told you folks are about to get fired if they don't calm down. &#128513;
> 
> That Coroner's van sitting across from us and all the news media vehicles cruising by constantly has folks on serious edge. I truly believe a couple of my coworkers are high right now from the high amount of hand sanitizer fumes in the air. One coworker sneezed and I saw another sitting next to him squirt hand sanitizer into his hand and then snuff it into his nose.


OMG.
I HATE THE FRENZY PEOPLE...

RUN AWAY

RUN AWAY

&#128558;&#127939;&#128558;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> The joke is not lost on it's residents. It's also referred to as Rat City because for many years, it was the location of Seattle's landfill. To this day White Center has the largest rat population in the city. Most residents of White Center know if they do a little gardening in their yards, they may uncover a washing machine or car bumper from the 1940's if they dig deep enough. &#128514;
> 
> _"In the words of White Center poet Richard Hugo (1923-1982), "White Center had the reputation of being just outside the boundary of the civilized world." The postwar years produced a boom in affordable housing that stimulated new businesses, new schools, and a nearby shopping mall. From the 1970s on, the federal housing projects, built for wartime workers, evolved into homes for low-income families and eventually immigrant families, resulting in one of the most diverse communities in the Northwest. After 2000, investments in White Center by the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD), the Annie E. Casey Foundation, the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, Starbucks, the White Center Community Development Association, and others began a revitalization of the community that continues to this day."_
> 
> https://www.historylink.org/File/8616


Jimmy Hoffa is in Your garden.



Lissetti said:


> Ants be on guard &#128518;
> 
> View attachment 423982


Official LIST

( i know i am going over limit, but this may be USEFUL INFORMATION)

C.D.C. LIST OF CLEANERS.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Official LIST
> 
> C.D.C. LIST OF CLEANERS.
> View attachment 425367


For anyone that wants the full list, all I had to do was Google "list of approved cleaners" and it popped right up.


----------

